# Merry Christmas from AMA Rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, I just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas , Happy Holidays, From all of us at AMA Rescue. We are still working hard taking in dogs and placing them and hope to share more starting in the New Year.
Its been a year of many changes, most for the good, but takes time to get things in place.
We are working on being a more National group and have been successful in getting some great new Coordinators (Miki, for one), in different area's of the country.
We appreciate the love and support we have gotten from our SM friends here.
Sending Holiday Greetings to all, Edie and our AMA Fosters and Coordinators


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you darling Edie---Merry Christmas to you and your team as well! You do a superb work and we are always in awe of each of you. Blessings & love sent your way for 2014!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, dear Edie. We love you and AMARescue for all that you do throughout the year. Keep up the good work and we'll keep supporting you. :wub::wub: Have a very Merry Christmas. :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you, Edie, and thank you for all you do.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Holidays to you and your family. And thanks for helping so many maltese in need of a home.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you Edie, and all of your fabulous team! Thanks so much for all you do!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a special thanks to you and everyone at AMA. You make a difference.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas Edie and AMA! Thank you for all you do! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

merry christmas


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Merry Christmas Edie,_ 

_thank you so much for all you do_
_and I wish you the best of everything for 2014._


----------

